# Berlusconi ormai fuori di testa. Pazzesca gaffe su Marchini. Video.



## admin (8 Maggio 2016)

Incredibile, pazzesca ed incommentabile gaffe di Silvio Berlusconi sulle elezioni politiche romane. Il leader del PDL, commentando i candidati alla carica di sindaco (e probabilmente non ricordandosi del recente appoggio a Marchini NDR) se ne è uscito così:"Avevo scelto Bertolaso, che è un uomo del fare. Tutti gli altri sono blablabla". 

Poi, lo staff, gli ha recapitato un biglietto che Berlusconi ha letto in diretta:"Ah, devo dire che Marchini è la persona giusta". 

Video QUI -) video.repubblica.it/dossier/amministrative-2016-elezioni-roma-milano-bologna-torino-napoli/roma-il-pizzino-dello-staff-a-berlusconi-devo-dire-che-marchini-e-la-persona-giusta/238667/238530?ref=fbpr


----------



## cremone (8 Maggio 2016)

E ci sono persone che ancora lo assecondanno, se gli vogliono veramente bene dovrebbero dirgli di andare in pensione


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2016)

No ma ogni cosa che dice è in chiave politica, sì sì. E' ancora perfettamente lucido.


----------



## Butcher (8 Maggio 2016)

Lo abbiamo detto noi che è indementito.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, qui la situazione è gravissima. Molto più di quanto ci aspettassimo.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Maggio 2016)

Qualcuno lo deve fare fuori... sta distruggendo tutto peggio di un tornado forza 5


----------



## Devil (8 Maggio 2016)

Se è davvero così il Milan è già venduto. Dubito che Fininvest rischierà il fallimento per non contraddire i suoi deliri. In un modo o nell'altro lo convinceranno a firmare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Maggio 2016)

Ormai e' tempo che se ne stia a casa e lasci tutti gli affari ai figli. Non ce la fa piu'.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2016)

Incredibile , nonè più lucido e la cosa mi preoccupa parecchio .


----------



## alcyppa (8 Maggio 2016)

Internatelo.


----------



## smallball (8 Maggio 2016)

hai perso il contatto con la realta'


----------



## Aragorn (8 Maggio 2016)

L'unica speranza è che i figli riescano a fargli concedere l'insanità mentale


----------



## hiei87 (8 Maggio 2016)

La cosa deprimente sono i giornalisti e tutte le persone che, nonostante si rendano conto della sua situazione, devono sforzarsi di prenderlo sul serio, e magari di trovare un senso alle sue uscite.
In qualsiasi altro Paese evoluto una persona nel suo stato riceverebbe una pacca sulla spalla e sarebbe accantonata ove non possa far danni, invece questo è ancora in politica e al timone di aziende da cui dipendono le sorti di centinaia di dipendenti...


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2016)

Com'era? Che il video su Facebook era una trovata politica?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (8 Maggio 2016)

Cosa aspettano i figli a chiedere l'interdizione in tribunale proprio non so...


----------



## diavolo (8 Maggio 2016)

Marina,Un bel bicchiere d'acqua tofana


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Se è davvero così il Milan è già venduto. Dubito che Fininvest rischierà il fallimento per non contraddire i suoi deliri. In un modo o nell'altro lo convinceranno a firmare



Logica vuole questo. Sarebbe assurdo che i figli gli lasciassero in mano le sorti di un asset da 700M.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Maggio 2016)

Questo mi fa essere ancora più ottimista in chiave cessione, e spero abbia chiarito le idee a molti che lo ritenevao ancora un freddo e lucido calcolatore.

Ormai è andato.

Metteteci l'ormai certa EL andata e il quadro è completo: non può non vendere.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Maggio 2016)

Però è vero che voleva Bertolaso ed è stato costretto ad appoggiare Marchini...ha detto la verità senza pensarci..


----------



## martinmilan (8 Maggio 2016)

comunque se ci pensate ci sono parecchie analogie col video postato su facebook.
Praticamente snobba chi gli è stato imposto,Marchini per lui è come i cinesi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2016)

Questa è benzina, io mi dó fuoco


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Maggio 2016)

Da Fb del Corriere della Sera si legge: "Il leader di Forza Italia ha aperto la campagna elettorale per le comunali di Milano, peccato che il suo discorso troppo prolisso abbia fatto andare via le persone"


----------



## koti (8 Maggio 2016)

Stratega della comunicazione dotato di spietata razionalità e innato senso per gli affari, lucidissimo e senza scrupoli, ancora oggi.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2016)

E' cotto.

Sembra mia nonna, attenzione, non è malata, ma è semplicemente l' età, e Berlusconi uguale, ogni tanto perdono le rotelle.

Cosa normalissima e accettabile, ma non da uno con il suo ruolo.

Speriamo ci salvi qualcuno da sta cosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2016)

ma i figli non vedono in che condizioni mentali è ? 

che cavolo aspettano a farlo ritirare ? è peggio di una mina vagante, fa disastri su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Black (8 Maggio 2016)

bè ragazzi, tutto è possibile e da qua a Giugno vedremo che succederà, ma io non posso credere che veramente il futuro di Fininvest sia in mano a questo qua. Dai non voglio credere ai giornalai, nessuno ne sa nulla e dobbiamo aspettare.... i figli non possono buttare a mare l'offerta dei cinesi per lasciar decidere a questo pazzo!


----------



## bonvo74 (8 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] io sono PIù di vent'anni che sorbisco le sue bugie, politiche e milaniste, che devo fare? lo vado ad ammazzare? non posso, non è corretto, ma sono anni che sento le sue BUGIE GROSSOLANE, tanti anni, bastaaa


----------



## addox (8 Maggio 2016)

Dieci anni fa, la moglie, che penso lo conosca molto bene, disse che era un uomo malato.
Ma di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2016)

Chiaramente è una persona vecchia che sta perdendo il contatto con la realtà oltretutto dopo una vita vissuta troppo sopra la norma perché il fisico e la mente non ne risenta...ci si dimentica troppo spesso che ha 80 anni (anche se va detto che ci sono persone che a 90 e passa sono molto più lucide di lui)..

Speriamo riescano a fargli cedere il Milan e poi ce ne potremo fregare tanto ormai politicamente è nullo e nelle altre aziende non decide più nulla..il Milan è l'ultimo "giocattolo", poi gli rimarrà solo forza italietta coi comizi nelle case di riposo dove forse qualcuno ancora gli darebbe retta...

Infatti chiedetevi perché politicamente ancora va in giro..semplice, il suo volto, montato correttamente nei suoi TG e giornali (quindi con tutte le gaffe e le castronerie che dice rimossi) garantisce ancora quel 7-10% di voti in più di gente vecchia e torda al pari del nostro presidente..ne conosco diversi credetemi..

Senza Berlusca Forza Italia è un partito da 2%


----------



## kolao95 (9 Maggio 2016)

Vabbé, ma a 80 anni cosa pretendete?! Purtroppo lui non se ne rende neanche conto e in questi casi dovrebbero essere i figli a intervenire.


----------

